
Everything I know as a software developer without a degree - bluedino
https://www.taniarascia.com/everything-i-know-as-a-software-developer-without-a-degree/
======
nickthemagicman
This person is really smart and makes quality products. But something feels
off. They've written multiple frameworks 'in their spare time'.

Like, how many people, even with degrees, have enough spare time to write
their own frameworks or just take a sabbatical to hang out in Europe for a few
months?

Really happy this person exists and is writing quality code and making tech
better but not sure if this is a standard just anyone can really broach?

Feels like this person has alternate sources of funding from somewhere. I
could be wrong, but from my experiences in tech, you barely have any free time
in general, or maybe I'm just working the wrong jobs. :)

~~~
usbseeker
I've taken the past year off to live on my savings and build a new saas, data
as a service platform, it's possible and people do it all the time. You have
to save money, then take the time off.

